# MBC



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone going to the midland breakfast club meeting this sunday?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Anyone going to the midland breakfast club meeting this sunday?


There is a few guys possibly going Jeff, i cant as im working over the weekend.

Not sure why you didnt post this in the events section?! :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope sorry.

Car needs some tlc.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I did try for a club area last year at one of them, but only had a couple of people interested.

I'm happy to try again this year sometime, but when the weather is a bit better.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

We got one at the last one of the year mate. 5 of us went.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Any chance of borrowing a banner?


----------

